# Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier



## biamuckl (15. April 2010)

hallo
ich hoffe mann kann mir hier helfen bei meinen Problemm.wusste nicht wohin ich es schreiben soll da es ja mit Angeln eigentlich nix zu tun hatt....aber ich denke einige von euch kennen sich sicherlich aus

ok nun zu meinen eigentlichen Problemm#d

Ich habe eine Forellenteich in dem ich im september ca 500 Setzlinge reingesetzt habe,nun sind mir bis heute ca 200 oder Mehr?? Gestorben.... und weiss nicht warum ....der weiher hatt frisches Bachquellwasser und das in grossen mengen,mann sieht bis auf den grund hinunter,,mann merkt es auch richtig wenn mann den fischen zusieht ,einige schwimmen schräg nach oben ,oder schwimen gegen die Betonmauer die im weiher ist... echt das ist kein witz jetz,,,,,wenn ich das sehe weiss ich sofort in den nächsten Tagen wieder sehr viele tot sind und ich sie rausholen muss

ich habe die Forellensetzlinge aus einer Fischzucht gekauft,dachte schon daran das vieleicht eine krankeheit im weiher wäre ,aber hatte vorletztes jahr auch viele drinnen und die waren putzmunter,,,nur diese nicht

vieleicht wisst ihr ja nen rat Danke ba ba#h


----------



## Klinke (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

klingt für mich nach einem lustigen forellen in nen tümpel werfen ohne ahnung zu haben. vll wäre schritt 1 die wasserqualität zu überprüfen. was man nun eig vor dem besatz hätte tun sollen und auch regelmässig danach. eventuell einfach vor dem nächsten mal drüber nachdenken was denn so dazu gehört einen teich zu bewirtschaften.


----------



## Alexej1982 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

würde auch sagen teste man das Wasser


----------



## biamuckl (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

hmmm aber am wasser kanns ja auch ned liegen
da es vom Bachzulauf kommt....und habs noch vergessen ca 500 weiter weg von mir ist auch ein weiher etwas grösser sogar, und da ist auch nichts also kans am wasser ja ned liegen


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

selbstmord weil die forellen schalkefans waren ?????


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

An der Wasserqualität kann es ja trotzdem liegen. Bevor du nicht gemessen hast, kannst du es nicht ausschließen! Da ist es egal was für ein Wasser, selbst unser Trinkwasser ausm Wasserhahn ist nicht mehr sicher, plötzlich alles Uranverseucht!

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Beton, der da drinne ist. Soviel ich weiß, gibt der irgendwelche Gifte ans Wasser ab. #c


----------



## Fanne (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

futter im see?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

Hi , 
Haste denn schonmal sone Forelle ausgenommen oder mal genauer betrachtet ?


----------



## Fanne (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> Haste denn schonmal sone Forelle ausgenommen oder mal genauer betrachtet ?



du willst damit was sagen `?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

Ja vllt kann man irgendwas inneres erkennen .  Ich meine könnte ja sein ...#h


----------



## Jens84 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

Hallo, 

deinem Posting/Hilferuf kann man leider keine wirklichen Informationen entnehmen.

Ausser, dass dir bis jetzt fast die Hälfte aller Forellen gestorben sind und einige atypisches Verhalten aufweisen hast du leider nicht viel (nix) erzählt.

Normale Vorgehenweise bei Fischsterben:

1. Wasser testen
2. Forellen beobachten ob irgendwelche erkennbaren Veränderungen zu sehen sind (Glotzaugen, Pilzbefall, Flossenfäule,...)
3. Tote Fische entfernen und
4. Tote Fische opduzieren, d.h. Kiemen anschauen, aufschneiden und Innereien/Organe nach Veränderungen absuchen.
5. Falls du von Punkt 4. keine Ahnung hast, mach gute Fotos und stelle diese hier online.

Wenn diese Informationen vorliegen kann man dir richtig helfen.

Alles andere ist nur blind geraten.

Falls dich die Sache überfordert (ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint) kann dir auch ein Tierarzt weiterhelfen. Aber der will Geld.

Grüße Jens

EDIT: Den Fischen zuliebe würde ich dir ein sehr schnelles Handeln nahelegen!


----------



## Ossipeter (16. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

Ruf mal beim Landratsamt an und lass dich mit dem Tiergesundheitsdienst verbinden. Die können vielleicht weiterhelfen. Bei uns gibts im Bezirk eine extra Tierärztin für Fischkrankheiten.


----------



## Bungo (16. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> deinem Posting/Hilferuf kann man leider keine wirklichen Informationen entnehmen.
> 
> ...


|good:
Sehr gutes Posting!
@ Threadersteller, wenn dir was an den Fischen und an deinem Gewässer liegt, gehe bitte schnellstens so vor wie es Jens beschrieben hat.

Ein paar Threads weiter oben findest du eine Bildliche Beschreibung von Fischkrankheiten, dort solltest du mal reinschauen!


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

Zu dieser Jahreszeit tritt vermehrt die Amöben Gill Deseas in zusammenhang mit Rotmaulseuche auf,würde die Fische vom Fischgesundheitsdienst untersuchen lassen.Wenn die Fische durchs Wasser schießen deutet das auf Sauerstoffmangel hin,da sich die Amöben auf den Kiemen befinden.
Gruß
Lausi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

@ biamuckl

Deine Forellen haben mit Sicherheit eine Krankheit!
Die war mit sicherheit nicht im Teich, die kamm mit den Besatzfischen mit.
Jede Krankheit hat eine Temperatur bei der sie ausbricht.
Das es am Zulaufwasser liegt glaube ich nicht, da andere Teiche in der nähe sind.

Fange mal einen kranken noch lebenden raus, schlachte ihn,schau dir die Kiemen,Leber,Niere an sowie schaue ob in der Muskulatur, an den Flossenansätzen Blutungen sind.
Achte auch ob der Fisch Glotzaugen hat.
Stelle am besten auch einige Bilder von den Fischen ein , den Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.

Dann kann man eine Diagnose stellen.


----------



## Sneep (18. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @ biamuckl
> 
> Deine Forellen haben mit Sicherheit eine Krankheit!
> Die war mit sicherheit nicht im Teich, die kamm mit den Besatzfischen mit.
> ...



Hallo,

gutes Posting!

Ich sehe die Sache genau so.

Es spricht mehr für eine mitgebrachte Erkrankung als für Probleme mit den Wasserwerten.

Es fehlt aber im Moment jede Grundlage für einen Ratschlag.

Wir können hier im Forum noch wochenlang alle möglichen Salmonidenkrankheiten durchraten.

Solange nicht mehr Fakten vorliegen, kannst du keinen ernstzunehmenden Rat erwarten.

Als ersten Schritt solltest du alles vermeiden, dass die Krankheit auf andere Bestände überspringt.

Es sollte bis auf weiteres kein Fisch die Anlage verlassen und tote Tiere sind entsprechend zu vernichten.

Ich würde mir Rat vor Ort suchen. 

Man muss sich das Gewässer und die Fische ansehen. 

Nur so ist eine gute Diagnose möglich.

Hier im Forum, so aus der Ferne, ist das sehr schwierig.





SnEEp


----------



## Heidechopper (18. April 2010)

*AW: Komisches Forellensterben im meinen Weier*

Das klingt der Beschreibung nach genau so, wie es uns vor vielen jahren erging: mein Vater und ich hatten auch eine Kleinzucht. Mußten wir für ein Jahr dichtmachen und alle Teiche auch noch desinfizieren! - Viruskrankheit "Drehseuche"! Die ist meldepflichtig! Womöglich hast Du dir den Mist mit dem neubesatz eingefangen. War auch bei uns so. die Zucht ist damals pleite gegangen.
 Aber auch so was banales wie ein verzinktes Rohr in der Wasserzuführung kann gerade die Forellen killen. Zink ist für Forellen hochgiftig!

Gruß
Rolf


----------

